# What kind of filter to catch MJ pollen?



## DonJones (Jan 25, 2010)

I keep having seeds show up on my cloned females and I have NOT had even a hermie in the whole house in months, have thoroughly cleaned and even painted the grow room.  My only thought is that I sucking pollen into the room through the incoming air.

What kind of a filter do I need to stop pollen, preferably in microns?

I guess another way to put it is what size is MJ pollen in microns?

Thank you for your help.

Great smoking


----------



## jackson1 (Jan 25, 2010)

_Cannabis pollen_ grains are nearly spherical in shape slightly  yellow, and are 25 to 30 _microns according to marijuana botany chapter 1. 

_HEPA filters remove at least 99.97% of 0.3-micrometer particles, and are usually more effective for particles which are larger or slightly smaller. They are effective down to 0.01 micrometers in many cases, but become ineffective for particles smaller than 0.01 micrometer. HEPA purifiers which filter all the air going into a clean room must be arranged so that no air bypasses the HEPA filter.

Information, courtesy of Google.


----------



## zem (Jan 25, 2010)

nice thread don, i'm interested in this. i suggest you go roam your area and check for any stray males growing around, cheers


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 25, 2010)

another quick suggestion from me is... do you have fans circulating air in the room? there can be pollen in the dust on the fan that keeps sending in some pollen every time a little dust flies from the fan. i say this cuz  i had a similar problem and after a good room cleaning i still had some seeds show. i cleaned the fan and now the problem is fixed for the most part. i still come up with the odd stray seed in my grow but only the rare one and i dont mind a few seeds anyway. good luck. happy growing.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 25, 2010)

So would a filter that is effective down to around 20 microns be sufficient?

Thanks for the tip on the fans, I have one and never thought about that.

Is it true that just spraying everything down with water kills MJ pollen?

Great smoking.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 25, 2010)

yes Don, water will make pollen impotent, but then you don't want to spray water on your electrical eqpt.....lol...I know you know this...but I had to say it for others sake!


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 25, 2010)

well DJ i would have to say that water in general and the spraying of it does not kill pollen as much as it does make it immobile and unable to pollenate because the pollen is on the floor trapped by water droplets... maybe... :confused2: :48: . rain does not kill pollen, does it?

when i make seeds i use the bud/branch in a bag route most times and when i do i use water in a spray bottle when i am removing the bag to keep pollen from flying around and spreading but not, as far as i know, to kill it. preventative yes, fatal to pollen... i dunno  lol.

please remember that it is just my opinion and we all know about opinions .


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 25, 2010)

*could it be your plant morphing?? i have read i think hick mentioned it... that fem seeds.. if kept as a host plant can  morph... and if you dont have hermi's you might end up with seeds in the bud... i could have miss read that as well..
i also know using funace filters cut down help reduce the traffic of pollen.. if made into a fillter entering your room that is lol..
LH*


----------



## jackson1 (Jan 25, 2010)

I was at the hardware store today and saw a nice HEPA filter about 4.5" wide and 6.5" long, one side had the white pleated paper or whatever it is and on the other side it had like a black in color charcoal sponge, also had a rubber gasket on one side so you could cut the opening to fit the filter tight with this one and was only like $14.00. Beats the $90.00 to $150.00 or more that they want for the "Organic" cone style HEPA Filters.


----------

